# Do they really call the employer?



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Dears,

I heard from some people that DIAC at the late stages and before granting the visa, They call our employers. Is this true?

And what type of questions do they ask? do they go in details asking about my duties?

Thanks,


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

I heard that too and I did forewarn my employer about it.

But sometimes, they will just call to find if you are working in the company before.

If you happen to have bosses are employers that are not around, you can put reference for your colleagues etc.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

steafo said:


> Dears,
> 
> I heard from some people that DIAC at the late stages and before granting the visa, They call our employers. Is this true?
> 
> ...


If the paperwork ties up there is generally no need but I think its a good idea as many people get into Australia under false pretenses.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

what if I have given an declaration that I might lose my job _blah blah_...wll they still call my employer becoze it might not go well with my employer..


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

PankajNamdeo said:


> what if I have given an declaration that I might lose my job _blah blah_...wll they still call my employer becoze it might not go well with my employer..


Probably not... Look - These people are not dumb. If you have (for example) a degree in Aeronautics and you've been working for Boeing in (insert place here) and you have salary slips which total $x/month for your age/experience etc - THEY WON'T CALL.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Halo said:


> Probably not... Look - These people are not dumb. If you have (for example) a degree in Aeronautics and you've been working for Boeing in (insert place here) and you have salary slips which total $x/month for your age/experience etc - THEY WON'T CALL.


yah...logically yes...


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

i'm not sure if they called my employer but they did call my Australian employer (yes, i already had that job even before applying for the visa) for verification purposes. I guess even if they don't do it routinely, it's just a random thing.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

twinkle-toes said:


> i'm not sure if they called my employer but they did call my Australian employer (yes, i already had that job even before applying for the visa) for verification purposes. I guess even if they don't do it routinely, it's just a random thing.


yah..thats wht i m scared of...


----------



## dr_hazouma (Jun 16, 2009)

yes they called me at work then called my employer then called me again 3 times then called the ministry of health where i am registered as a pharmacist but actually not the diac who called but someone from the australian embassy in cairo 
and i heared from some friends they sometimes give a visit to the work place to ensure that you work there.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

if your documents are not supporting your CV or they find a loophole somewhere they might call. thats why i said in my earlier post, the more the better in case of DIAC. in the end you are the one desperate for the visa, if u give more documents/proofs thn they ask for, it will work in your benefit. to the most what will happen, they will throw the unwanted stuff in teh bin if it is junk for them.


----------



## MJ09 (Jul 24, 2009)

Well they did not call my employer...I had my job before getting the visa.. as i finished my degree here...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Some times they make a Telephonic Enquiry
Some times a Spot Visit to Work place
Some times Nothing at all.

Power like a JUDGE.

He may Sentence to Death
He may order for Life in prison
He may order to Release seeing as Innocent.

So better get prepared


----------



## ViksCit (Feb 4, 2009)

as LONG your dox are consistent with no shady or bogus employer then you should be fine.

Keep your manager posted that he will expect a call else provide 3 - 4 alternative numbers to call so that some one picks up


----------



## fmubarak (Jun 5, 2008)

*Faisal Mubarak*

Dear Friend,

Normally as my experience, your case is normally come in Australia High Commission office from where u apply e.g (If apply from Jordan, case will come in Jordan Australian High Commission Office) and officer normally used to call ur employer and ask some general question about ur job etc. 

I applied from Pakistan and at final stage my case come to Australian High Commission, Islambad - Pakistan and officer from call to my employer about my some personal and job details. If u submit true documents, no need to worry. Remember, don't be lie otherwise u will face problem.

I hope this helps.


Faisal Mubarak








steafo said:


> Dears,
> 
> I heard from some people that DIAC at the late stages and before granting the visa, They call our employers. Is this true?
> 
> ...


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you all


----------



## u2downunder (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi there - does anyone know if the DIAC ask for wage slips or p60's. I am a Haidresser and my Employer does not give us proper wage slips, only hand wriitten receipts. I am sure when they call to verify this will all be suffice, but am worried as to whether I shoiuld hand these in first?

Many thanks


----------



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

I really don't want DIAC to make a call to my employer as it really creates some serious problem to me.


I hope, Allah (God) will help me...


----------



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

What if I would send this email to my CO? I have been allocated with CO since June, 09.

_"I know that I should have patient at this time but I would like to make a request to you.

As I mentioned in cover letter of my VISA application that it would be very problematic for me if you contacted my department for the verification of my attachment with my employer. 

I, therefore, want to request you not to contact my department. 

If you need any further documentation as a proof of my attachment/relationship with my employer, I can provide you those or you can contact my colleagues who were my referrers"_

Advice requested...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

immi2Aus said:


> I really don't want DIAC to make a call to my employer as it really creates some serious problem to me.
> 
> 
> I hope, Allah (God) will help me...


Why should it create problems for you if you are telling the truth in your application?
If you have nothing to hide then it shouldn't be a problem.
In my experience in life if you tell lies they come back to bite you in the derriere


----------



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Why should it create problems for you if you are telling the truth in your application?
> If you have nothing to hide then it shouldn't be a problem.
> In my experience in life if you tell lies they come back to bite you in the derriere


I didn't tell lie but if my employer come to know that i have applied for immigration could make them furious.

thats y, i m worried.

I already said them that i can produce numerous proofs showing my relation with my employer....

and asked them not to confirm my experience...

Lets c, if they believe me or not.


----------



## nihariku (May 24, 2009)

Yes, 
They do call
They called the head office, my immediate boss who is a genuine and fair person and asked about the type of responsibilities
NK


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

But where shall i put the contact numbers ?


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

steafo said:


> But where shall i put the contact numbers ?


Hallo Steafo...
In your work experience letter head contains the Phone no:
Plus you can add numbers of your immediate boss in the last page if needed.


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

do u know anybody who has filed their paper in 2009 and their online status has changed from processing commenced to further processing and after how long did it take to get a CO alloted , even i am an indian and based in dubai at the moment and filed my papers from here in dubai. anybody with further processing on their online status.

thanks

mack












PankajNamdeo said:


> what if I have given an declaration that I might lose my job _blah blah_...wll they still call my employer becoze it might not go well with my employer..


----------

